# Boxer 1.9tdi engine immobiliser warning light staying on



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi again Thank you all for previous advise.
New problem. 2001 Boxer Autocruise, The immobiliser "key logo" warning light some times does not go out. The intermittent fault has been investigated by Peugeot garage and was cured or self righted at their servicing, but has started intermittently to show again after a few week running with out a fault.
The motor starts and runs as good as ever. 
Iv checked the integrity of the connections at ignition key.aerial,imm. box,and injector pump to no avail.
The big question is, Can I risk ignoring it? 
The only sure diagnosis or cure seems to be by substitution of the immobiliser components, ignition keys, locks,& injector pump. A very expensive matter.
Has anyone had a similar event? Any advice would be welcome.
Harry


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Do you get the same problem using the spare key or the "Red", Master Key???
If not, the key may be faulty.


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Rob, Just tried the Red key but the code light stayed on.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harry

Had a similar problem once and after much searching found it to be due to a loose plug on the fuel cut-out valve. It's located on the bulkhead behind the battery (or at least it was on the Fiat version). Check that the plugs are properly pushed into their sockets as a bad connection will trip the immobiliser. Ours had never been pushed right home from new and became disturbed when I removed and replaced the battery.


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi
was my first check.
The cut off is a sealed part of the injector pump on this Boxer
Thanks again and will check it again when it stops raining just in case.
Harry


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It may be worth asking your local Peugeot dealer if re-initialising with the Red key would work. I don't have any info on how it is done on that engine, so it may have to be done by the dealer.

I notice that you have checked all connections. is there a chance of water falling onto any of the connections? If it was raining, water used to leak into the engine bay of mine at either end of the bonnet.
That poses the question of whether it fixes itself after the engine has had a good run and is hot (and hopefully dry).


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for all replies
I rechecked all connections sprayed a liberal amount of WD40 on all the visible engine side electrical wiring connections and the warning light now goes out albeit after a 20 second delay.
Could be that damp is my problem. As the fault was previosly intermitent Ill have to wait and see if the warning light reappears.
Harry


----------

